# Looking for work in Madison WI.



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey guys, I recently moved in with my girlfriend in Madison and looking for a job. I have 12 years of experience finishing and have all my own tools. I also have a decent amount of hanging exp. as well as some framing exp. too. I would prefer to work hourly for now, but I could also sub some work. If anyone is looking for a hand or know of someone looking, please let me know.

Thanks, 

Nick


----------

